# encours



## Mallavia

Salut, comment pourrai-je dire en espagnol?

_Suivi quotidien de l'encours_

Ma proposition:

_Seguimiento diario (cotidiano?) del ???_

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No encuentro definición alguna de _encours _en ningún diccionario.
Pero el Wiki me indica que se trata de un término económico:


> Un *encours* est le *solde comptable* d'un compte d'épargne, de prêt, de stock, etc., ceci après comptabilisation des entrées (ou versements, en langage monétaire) et sorties (ou retraits).
> Un *encours* diffère donc des flux, lesquels contribuent à le former.
> Il apparaît dans le bilan des entreprises, et plus prosaïquement sur les extraits des comptes bancaires de tout un chacun.



De momento lo traduciría pues por _sueldo contable_, pero espera la intervención de los especialistas 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## atobar

Actualización periódica???


----------



## ena 63

Cintia&Martine said:


> De momento lo traduciría pues por _sueldo contable_, pero espera la intervención de los especialistas



Hola;
¿No te parece mejor "saldo" que "sueldo"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re..,


ena 63 said:


> Hola;
> ¿No te parece mejor "saldo" que "sueldo"?



GRACIAS Ena, menos mal que está aquí: _saldo_, claro. Perdón.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola Dans la banque c'est "l_e montant des effets escomptés qui ne sont pas encore arrivés à échéance_" .
En économie d'entreprise: _ce qui est en train de subir_ _une opération (_suivi d'exemples très techniques)_._ Définitions du Larousse encyclopédique.
Dans le premier cas je dirais mais sans aucune garantie:
*efectos descontados pendientes
*Apparemment dans ce sens-là ce terme conserve toujours quelque chose de son origine: en cours
Le Grand Larousse ne donne pas la définition qu'a fournie Martine.
J'ai trouvé par ailleurs: _encours des tirages sur le FMI_
Donc, sens multiples de ce mot; pour t'aider davantage il faudrait avoir l'ensemble du contexte.
Je te souhaite bien du plaisir;quant à moi, c'est tout ce que je peux faire pour toi.


----------



## lpfr

Buscando en Google encontré: "saldo vivo". Sin garantias.


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

En idioma contable y económico, significa las operaciones en curso de realización

Garcias por vuestra ayuda

Cordial saludo

ISSY JAIME


----------



## Gévy

Hola Issy jaime:

Se suele traducir simplemente por *pendiente, en curso.*
Ej: l'encours de crédit: el crédito pendiente

También puede ser: *en proceso* o* en fabricación*, si hablamos de productos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josé león

Creo que es la "cotización"

Saludos

jl


----------



## Yoyi

Hola:

¿Me podéis ayudar con esta expresión?

Aparece en un contrato de arrendamiento financiero (crédit-bail) y se utiliza para calcular tanto las cuotas de renta a satisfacer como el precio de la opción de compra final.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## KellyDarling

Holà  
estoy buscando por la traduccion de "encours" o "en-cours", termino del dominio financiero, hablando de una suma de acciones pendiente
gracias a todos lo que pueden ayudarme


----------



## blink05

Te propongo "balance", que me parece el término más lógico. Quizás alguien te lo pueda confirmar.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Y si consultamos el IATE?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pravdalita

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo al español un texto sobre economía y contabilidad. No sé cómo traducir *** "encours" en esta frase : "Le budget économique décrit des flux et non des encours ou des patrimoines." 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo
_________
nota de moderación:
una sola pregunta por hilo (regla 2)
Para "flux" consulta :
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/flux
Si no encuentras lo que buscas, añade tu pregunta a uno de los hilos ya existentes.
Gracias
Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## la casita

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, 

como se traduce encours client, en el sentido : lineas que se le estan facturando. sabiendo que quedan hasta que esten pagadas. 

pensaba en Cesta cliente , pero no se trata de internet. 
Son tratamientos con citas o articulos cosmetica.

muchas gracias. 

Cécile


----------



## kela colación

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola, queridos WRFs, tengo aquí una frasesita difícil (¡ay, esas frasesitas difíciles del mundo financiero!) que dice lo siguiente: 
"Les flux sortants (dans le sens ZEF-ZNG) seront contingentés puisqu'il n'est pas question que la finance privée européenne aille contracter aux 'Etats-Unis les risques qui lui sont interdits dans la ZEF. Seule une part très minoritaire de l'accroisement de ses *encours risqués* (crédits et positions de marché) pourra etre engagée en ZNR et parmi eux une fraction obligatoirement en actifs sans risque."
(ZEF = Zone européenne financière; ZNG = Zones non régulées)

El autor se está refiriendo a limitar en Europa los riesgos que se toma el mundo financiero...

Trato de entender lo que quiere decir eso de "encours risqués" y cómo traducirlo y no lo logro... 
¿Saldos riesgosos? ¿Riesgos en curso?
¡AYUUUUDAAA!
Saludos y gracias de antemano, una vez más.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Les encours corresponde al español *'posiciones'*.

Encours risqués puede corresponder a posiciones con riesgo, si no hay más detalles.

Por lo que sé, posición / posiciones puede traducir encours en la mayoría de casos si no en todos. Cuadra con la definición que da Martine en el segundo post.

Saludos.


----------



## Fouinard

Bonjour à tous:
Et pourquoi on ne dit simplement:

"Seguimiento diarion del curso... (del estado contable / de la cuenta / ...)"

il me semble beaucoup plus proche du sense original.

Saludos.


----------



## kela colación

Creo que posiciones en riesgo (o *de* riesgo?) podría acercarse más que seguimiento diario, que por el contexto no me suena...


----------



## creteva

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​
Buenos días, 
Estoy traduciendo un email de un cliente y me dice lo siguiente:
Quel encours pouvez vous nous accorder chez pour un règlement à 30 jours ?

Tengo muchas dudas con la palabra encours, y lo que he encontrado en otra entrada se refiere mas a financiero y no puedo aplicarlo.
¿podéis orientarme un poco mas sobre el signicado de encours?

Muchísimas gracias


----------

